# First Pen Pictures



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally have computer up and running again. Here are 2 pictures of about 20 pens I have made so far. Started with wood and bought a few acrylic blanks just to see what I could do. First is rosewood and second is one of my acrylic pens


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice pens !!

Where did you find that acrylic blank at?


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks... Got them off Ebay.. Searched and found some and bid on them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good job!

First pen...where did you get that center band?


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

It came in the starter kit I bought from Penn State.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice work, kingfish.... hint...fatten up them wooden pens a little bit.. A little more 'body' will make them sell better.. Kinda like a woman with nice 'curves' LOL You got it on the acrylic...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> Good job!
> 
> First pen...where did you get that center band?





txkngfish said:


> It came in the starter kit I bought from Penn State.


it looks like you used a bushing for your centerband.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Off to a good start.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

........down down down into the vortex he goes ...............

Good job on the pens

WT


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Didn't catch the bushing till a few noticed it. I was looking for that bushing and thought I lost it. Thanks all for the great comments and tips. Will fatten up my wood pens with some curves. Yep... sucked down big time


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Kingfish..if you need any center bands to replace the bushing, lemme know. I got a potfull of them left over from the cartridge pens I make that don't require a center band.. Standing by...jim


----------

